# ‘Summer Haters’, o inverno também deixa as pessoas felizes



## Vince (29 Out 2014 às 14:31)

> ‘Summer Haters’, o inverno também deixa as pessoas felizes
> Transtorno afetivo sazonal é mais comum no inverno, mas no verão também há quem deprima, tenha insónias, perca o apetite, fique ansioso e emagreça. Culpa pode ser da humidade ou do pólen, por exemplo.
> Regra geral, quem sofre desta espécie de depressão sazonal, fica mais deprimido durante o outono e o inverno, por causa da falta de sol, mas também há quem fique triste com o aproximar e durante os dias quentes, ou seja, entre maio e setembro, segundo o Wall Street Journal.
> O que sentem os deprimidos do verão? Agitação, insónias, perda de apetite e de peso, segundo Norman Rosenthal, professora de psiquiatria na Georgetown University Medical School, coautora de um estudo de 1989 sobre o tema e autora do livro Winter Blues, também sobre o distúrbio afetivo sazonal.
> ...


....
continua
http://observador.pt/2014/10/28/summer-haters-o-inverno-tambem-deixa-pessoas-felizes/




> Summer-Haters Get Happy as Days Get Shorter
> A Variation on Seasonal Affective Disorder for Those Who Like It Cold
> 
> Many people get the blues as winter sets in. They experience rolling back the clock to end daylight-saving time and commuting home in the dark as a downer.
> ...


....
continua
http://m.wsj.com/articles/summer-haters-get-happy-as-days-get-shorter-1414429131?mobile=y&mod=e2tw


E vocês ? Sentem de alguma forma que o estado do tempo vos afecte emocionalmente de forma negativa, deixando-vos deprimidos ?

Eu pessoalmente tem a ver com o sol e não com as temperaturas ou estação do ano. Muitos meses de nuvens e chuva afectam-me definitivamente. Por outro lado, também odeio dias muito quentes de Verão, mas aí já não é emocionalmente, é apenas grande desconforto. E no Inverno em dias muito frios mas soalheiros também ando geralmente muito bem disposto. É claro que também aprecio dias de chuva, sobretudo intensa, mas quando se sucede durante semanas e semanas tendo a começar a bater mal


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2014 às 15:11)

Penso que este tipo de mecanismo reaccional varia muito de pessoa para pessoa...

A realidade, é que apostaria que 90% das pessoas que conheço não sentem uma depressão no verão caso o verão seja constituído pelo seu ingrediente principal. O sol! Mas mais do que isso existe uma maioria clara dos que anseiam permanentemente pelo chamado bom tempo. A generalidade das pessoas não gosta de chuva, não gosta de frio, não gosta de dias nublados.

Do ponto de vista pessoal diria isto:

- Gosto na generalidade mais do Inverno do que do Verão
- Gosto mais do frio do que do calor. No entanto entre frio e chuva, terei uma maior tendência para gostar de frio.
- Gosto de um bom dia chuvoso. No entanto chuva constante, vários dias sem ver o sol, desgastam-me. A ideia que o sol é um bálsamo para o organismo também se aplica à minha pessoa. Prefiro um episódio de chuva intensa, mas um dia de morrinha que não passe disso (um dia), sobretudo se for frio agrada-me (por mais estranho que possa parecer).
- Episódios de neve fazem esquecer todos os pontos anteriores (ou seja se houver possibilidade, então que caia quanto possível dias a fio  )
- Gosto de Verões quentes. Não gosto de Verões tórridos. Ondas de calor afectam-me muito (nomeadamente do ponto de vista físico)

Resumindo, no meu caso o estado do tempo não é preponderante para o meu estado mental, mas tem certamente influência. Por exemplo o estado do tempo não me "deprime", mas o estado do tempo se eu estiver meio deprimido, pode ou não acentuar esse estado. Se estiver bem, pode acentuar essa sensação ou moderá-la. 

Este é sem dúvida um tema interessante!


----------



## Paulo H (29 Out 2014 às 16:27)

É um contrassenso as pessoas quererem sempre sol e temperaturas acima dos 30ºC sem chuva. Pois são as mesmas pessoas, que se queixam da seca, da falta de água ou do preço da água e da fatura de eletricidade, ou dos incêndios florestais. Normalmente o cidadão designa "Bom tempo", o tempo caraterizado por ausência de chuva e temperaturas amenas a quentes.

Para mim, "bom tempo" é aquele que favorece em 1.º lugar a agricultura. Por outras palavras, o "bom tempo" que refiro, enquadra-se naquilo que é espetável para a época do ano, sem anomalias relativamente às normais climatológicas. Já no Verão, bom tempo é aquele que favorece as atividades lúdicas de praia, rio ou piscina.

Para mim não existe uma época do ano, que me deixe especialmente deprimente. Existem aqueles dias que decorrem da mudança horária, nomeadamente na passagem para horário de inverno. Os primeiros 15 dias custam um pouco, pois temos menos horas de exposição solar, saímos já de noite do trabalho, enfim, é algo deprimente, mas depois habitua-se! Até mesmo em dezembro, os dias ainda se encurtam e já não sinto essa falta de insolação, pois outros estados do tempo me animam.

- Para passear fora da cidade, prefiro o verão, em especial para ir a banhos.
- Se tiver que conduzir, detesto aquele tempo húmido e chuvoso, em que se torna difícil eliminar a condensação dos vidros interiores do automóvel, torna perigosa a condução.
- A passear na cidade, gosto de tempo frio, em especial admiro uma boa queda de temperatura, pouco antes do sol se por. Gosto de neblinas persistentes frias, e que se misturem com "fog" (fumo) das castanhas assadas nas ruas. Gosto do cheiro das lareiras, estando na rua.
- Dentro de casa admiro um grande aguaceiro e também as trovoadas.
- Gosto de geada nos campos, e de encontrar locais ondem nem à tarde se descongela.
- Quando era pequeno, gostava de partir as charcas congeladas.

E claro.. Adoro a neve!! Ficar em casa torna-se deprimente, em vez de passear com a neve.


----------



## vitamos (29 Out 2014 às 17:05)

Paulo H disse:


> - A passear na cidade, gosto de tempo frio, em especial admiro uma boa queda de temperatura, pouco antes do sol se por. Gosto de neblinas persistentes frias, e que se misturem com "fog" (fumo) das castanhas assadas nas ruas. Gosto do cheiro das lareiras, estando na rua.



Para mim isto é absolutamente mágico!! Adoro também


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Out 2014 às 17:37)

Paulo H disse:


> - A passear na cidade, gosto de tempo frio, em especial admiro uma boa queda de temperatura, pouco antes do sol se por. Gosto de neblinas persistentes frias, e que se misturem com "fog" (fumo) das castanhas assadas nas ruas. Gosto do cheiro das lareiras, estando na rua.
> - Dentro de casa admiro um grande aguaceiro e também as trovoadas.
> - Gosto de geada nos campos, e de encontrar locais ondem nem à tarde se descongela.
> - Quando era pequeno, gostava de partir as charcas congeladas.
> ...



Completamente mágico para mim também  

O outono e o inverno são, de facto, as minhas estações do ano preferidas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Out 2014 às 17:59)

Nunca percebi muito bem essa coisa de as pessoas se sentirem bem ou mal dispostas, mais ou menos deprimidas por causa do estado do tempo. Entendo as preferências, claro, dado que também as tenho. No meu caso, gosto imenso de frio e de neve e menos de tempo quente. Mas desde que não seja calor em excesso (que me causa transtornos físicos como tensão arterial demasiado baixa, tonturas e muito sono) tudo bem. Dito isto, se eu e os meus estivermos bem, se houver saúde, o suficiente para viver com dignidade e cometer uma ou outra extravagância fraquita, quero lá saber do estado do tempo para alguma coisa.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Out 2014 às 18:25)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Nunca percebi muito bem essa coisa de as pessoas se sentirem bem ou mal dispostas, mais ou menos deprimidas por causa do estado do tempo. Entendo as preferências, claro, dado que também as tenho. No meu caso, gosto imenso de frio e de neve e menos de tempo quente. Mas desde que não seja calor em excesso (que me causa transtornos físicos como tensão arterial demasiado baixa, tonturas e muito sono) tudo bem. Dito isto, se eu e os meus estivermos bem, se houver saúde, o suficiente para viver com dignidade e cometer uma ou outra extravagância fraquita, quero lá saber do estado do tempo para alguma coisa.



Penso que está mais relacionado com o nº de horas de sol (insolação), que outra coisa.

Como se sentiu no dia seguinte, a terem efetuado a mudança horária? E nos dias seguintes?

Compare 2 cenários, imagine que o dia de trabalho alongou-se um pouco mais que o normal:
- Que descanso, por vezes, é bom trabalhar sozinho! Ainda bate o sol nas janelas e as aves esvoaçam na rua... Bom, o melhor é terminar o trabalho! 
- Que raiva, já todos saíram, detesto trabalhar sozinho! Já é noite e eu aqui, que tristeza! Lá fora, nem uma andorinha, apenas carros no regresso a casa.


----------



## Névoa (29 Out 2014 às 18:50)

Eu não acredito neste tema enquanto ciência, e acho que Durkheim já está ultrapassado, e pertence, quando muito, ao materialismo científico de rescaldo da era Victoriana. É pura e simplesmente uma questão de gosto pessoal e individual, e quando não o é, então tem a ver com problemas físicos. Eu passo mal com o calor e preocupo-me muito com o ambiente de casa, com a saúde dos que me säo caros. Como fico muito preocupada, fico deprimida, mas isso não quer dizer que o calor em si possa deprimir-me. E não desgosto do calor de forma absoluta, pois adoro o mar e praias limpas, mas não preciso de mais de 24C para ir à praia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Out 2014 às 19:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que está mais relacionado com o nº de horas de sol (insolação), que outra coisa.
> 
> Como se sentiu no dia seguinte, a terem efetuado a mudança horária? E nos dias seguintes?
> 
> ...



Sou indiferente à mudança da hora. É-me igual ao litro. Se o dia correr bem, estou bem disposta. Se correr mal, nem por isso. Não me interessa nada a que horas amanhece ou escurece. Perturba-me é dormir pouco ou mal durante muito tempo seguido. O estar 'bom tempo' ou encoberto e de chuva durante longos períodos, não interfere na minha disposição. Pode é ser aborrecido porque tudo o que é repetitivo se torna monótono. Agora que isso influencie o meu estado de espírito, não, de modo algum. Quanto aos dois cenários, se estiver cansada por ter trabalhado muito, quero é ir para casa, tenha já anoitecido ou não.
Não quero com isto dizer que as pessoas não possam sentir-se melhor ou pior consoante o estado do tempo. Claro que podem e se é assim que se sentem, quem sou eu para dizer o contrário? O que pretendo esclarecer é que isso não acontece comigo e, sinceramente, nunca percebi muito bem como é que isso funciona. O meu estado de espírito depende de coisas mais importantes do que o estado do tempo, a não ser que estejamos a falar de intempéries graves com consequências igualmente graves, claro.


----------



## camrov8 (29 Out 2014 às 20:12)

pois eu sou winter hater em especial o nosso, se ao menos se cai-se neve dava para tentar aproveitar, agora chuva e frio e humidade e pouco sol é uma tristeza


----------



## james (31 Out 2014 às 12:42)

Pois eu sinto - me muito mais feliz no inverno , chuva , frio , vento , neve , humidade , noites longas e húmidas , manhãs de geada , isso é o que eu mais gosto .


----------

